# know of a good recurve bow?



## jlv012 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been hunting with a compound bow for a long time and think I might go to a recurve to make it a little more challenging. Any idea of a good bow with a reasonable cost?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I done the same thing.I got tired of trying to stay up with newest and so called better stuff,and went back to a recurve 3 years ago,and aint looked back.I got a Bear Grizzly 55lb.I'm getting old enough to start loosing strength in my arms and shoulders,so the recurve is real good exercise,and more simpler and fun to shoot.Ebay will save you a bunch of money on a bow.Bear Kodiak is a nice bow too.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What weight bow are you looking for??


----------



## jlv012 (Jan 6, 2011)

i would like a 60 pound-70 pound


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

jlv012 said:


> i would like a 60 pound-70 pound


I would strongly advise against getting that heavy a bow. Even if you have been shooting 80lbs on your compound....this is a whole different ballgame.

When you first start shooting, it is important that your bow is easy for you to draw, as you are going to be working on your form. With a compound you have lots of things, like a peep, sight pins, and a release, to help you. With a trad bow, it is really important that you do everything the same way to get consistant.

I would suggest you find a decent used bow in the 40 to 50 lb range. Shoot it and if you like it and stay with trad, upgrade later to a nicer bow and more weight.

You can probably recover most of your money out of the first bow, as they hold value pretty well.

If you want to try and shoot some bows, I have all range of weights, or go somewhere like Sarrels Archery in Austin, and Bob will let you shoot a bunch of bows to find what is comfortable for you.

Best of luck.

Mark


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

All of the above. Or do what Tim Wells and shoot your compound without sights.


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

Chunky is giving you excellent advice. Start with a bow that you can handle, does not need to be too expensive. develop a form, figure out how well you will do with shooting instinctively (no sights) and then look at getting a better bow. I would also recommend that you find some local trad shooters to hang with, and/or read up on the subject - something like Fred Asbells' Instinctive shooting.

Good luck 
Walker


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always shot a 70lb. compound. I started with a 50lbs Martin mamba recurve 7-8 yrs. ago and never even thought about buying something heavier. Listen to chunky. He knows his stuff.

I shot a 70lb. long bow ONE time. It was awful. As far as good starters, I've heard a lot of good things about this one. 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Samick+Sage+62%26quot%3B+Takedown+Recurve+Bow_i2490X_variablekit.html


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Heed Chunky, when I was younger I shot a heman bow at 70 lbs and i regret it now. I now shoot from forty to 60 lbs max with about 52 the norm. Practice SLOT, shot placement kills coupled with sharp broadsheet do that and you wont go wrong. Fifty kills just as dead as 70 not to mention slot easier to draw and hold.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

there is a custom bow shop in Jacksonville tx that is has a long history of making those types of bows. it might be worth the look. i forget the name but i'm sure you can google it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

extgreen said:


> there is a custom bow shop in Jacksonville tx that is has a long history of making those types of bows. it might be worth the look. i forget the name but i'm sure you can google it.


Bob Lee Archery. One of the icons of modern day archery. Started Wing archery, and has been making bows for over half a century. He and his son are a complete class act. by the way if anyone has one of his recurves, I have a set of 65# limbs I will make someone a good deal on.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two Bob Lee bows and they are great and have good customer service. I also have two of Bob Sarrels' bows out of the Austin area. Also a fine product and great service. If you to to Sarrels shop he will educate you and let you shoot all the stock bows, great to deal with. 

There are at least a half dozen good bowyers here in Texas, and none I would say stay away from.

I still recommend a used, production bow until you know you know exactly what you want in a custom and are sure you are going to stay with it.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a Hoyt. I'm not serious with it but I like pulling it out from time to time and shooting huge groups. 
I think I'm going to set it up for fishing. Maybe then ill use it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I started bow hunting in the 70's with a Browning Nomad recurve that was 50 pounds. I was in better shape and stronger than most and I would never have considered going heavier. That 50 pound bow was all I could handle accurately.

TH


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm still trying to talk Rick into making me a Sweptwing.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Is Rick still making sweptwings? One of my cousins had a Sweptwing and we shot alot of fish and alot of hogs with it. Talk about torture test that bow got muddied, bloodied and used for a pushpole on my skiff. Never delammed split or had a bit of problem with it. Chris just retired that bow last year and had shot it since I believe 99.

Ditto on Sweptwing if he still builds them.


----------

